

Foreign firms help repressive regime... - jmspring
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904199404576538721260166388.html

======
jmspring
While Gadhafi what an insidious individual, I'm not sure how this is any
different than any of the other tech companies selling their wares to
repressive regimes. Cisco, for _YEARS_ has been helping the Chinese with their
firewalling of the outside world.

I guess the small, oil rich, dictatorships get a bit more scrutiny than a
certain country that owns a fair amount of our foreign debt...

